# How many free do not charge rider trips



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Say it's Christmas time...

And an Uber partner...

Wants to give out a few free rides...

Just how many times could you do this..

Before Uber deactivates you...???

Sounds like a SadUber move...8>)

Any ideas out there...?

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You have to be some kind of monkey to even consider giving out free rides


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I had Lyft refund a ride to a homeless vet with three kids last week. Wish I could of done more.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Well, Xmas is over now so I will consider your idea on New Year Eve.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Just how many times could you do this..
> 
> Before Uber deactivates you...???


I don't know how many it takes but I know how many I'll do. 0


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

On Uber: Usually I will do that if I made a mistake and feel guilty about it. Not often enough to remember it, but my very first ride was screw-up newby mistake.

Cab ride: more often by kicking out a fare, or somebody just plainly wasting my time. On New Years, I'll probably turn the radio off and roam around picking up flags. Drunks are more likely to compromise the fare.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Pax are getting close to a free ride as it is at these low crap rates. Damned if I'm gonna give them a totally free ride. Especially so for the non tippers.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

God no, don't be doing this. I used to sell cars, and we'd have sad sack salesmen offering to buy floor mats and other accessories OUT OF THEIR OWN POCKET if the customer bought the car. Ridiculous. There's no way I'm giving out free rides.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Everytime I get a minimum fare trip I feel like I might as well be giving it away for free, I'm certainly not making any money.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> God no, don't be doing this. I used to sell cars, and we'd have sad sack salesmen offering to buy floor mats and other accessories OUT OF THEIR OWN POCKET if the customer bought the car. Ridiculous. There's no way I'm giving out free rides.


Now it makes sense why they always "forget" at the end until I reminded them. 
I've gotten mats before.

Last time I went with my nephew who was buying a brand new accord. 
Got him to give us 2 caps they had in their display cases, an accord cap and a civic cap (I have the civic). 
Very nice caps. 
I think they sold for like $30 each.

I'm sure he got an employee discount but I always wondered if they had to pay out of their pocket.

Guy almost forgot to get our hats.

Good thing I reminded him


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Better than the last dealer I went to who "forgot" to subtract a $4000 rebate,clearly advertised beforehand, from the final price of a vehicle I almost bought.

I in turn,"forgot" my checkbook, left and went home. I then "forgot" about doing business with those Shysters ever again.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Rakos said:


> Say it's Christmas time...
> 
> And an Uber partner...
> 
> ...


Yeah....THOUSANDS! 

_You DO KNOW that* EVERY* ride you give on U/L is FREE after you take your tax deductions, right? 
_


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yeah....THOUSANDS!
> 
> _You DO KNOW that* EVERY* ride you give on U/L is FREE after you take your tax deductions, right? _


Not for the pax. He wants them to enjoy the free ride.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not for the pax. He wants them to enjoy the *free ride*.


*Technically,* the PAX are NOT paying for the driver....they are barely covering the COST of the car ride.
(I.E. Gas, Oil, Tires, Depreciation, Tolls)

Hence, they are still getting a.....


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Say it's Christmas time...
> 
> And an Uber partner...
> 
> ...


 You would have to go ape to do that...bad pun intended


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> *Technically,* the PAX are NOT paying for the driver....they are barely covering the COST of the car ride.
> (I.E. Gas, Oil, Tires, Depreciation, Tolls)


The cost of the car ride is irrelevant to the customer. Only what they are being charged is important.
And rides arent always dirt cheap. Sometimes pax are paying a decent amount for the rides.
The driver just isnt getting in on that.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I was just thinking...pun intended...

That if I'm not gonna make any money...

Why not share the wealth...8>)

Rakos


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Say it's Christmas time...
> 
> And an Uber partner...
> 
> ...


Have often thought for your regular customers that you see frequently, it would be nice to do something like that or when it's their birthday. You'd think that as many free rides as Lyft gives out for people complaining they could at least send a free trip to someone on their birthday.

Or better yet, maybe do like the airlines and give us so many buddy passes we can use either for ourselves as riders or to give to whomever we want for their rides. Maybe 10 a year or something as a perk. But does perk and Lyft/Uber belong in the same sentence?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Say it's Christmas time...
> 
> And an Uber partner...
> 
> ...


Not that many I'm sure. Uber isn't in the business of free rides, you're supposed to be out there making money for them. Not riding people for free.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

rickasmith98 said:


> Have often thought for your regular customers that you see frequently, it would be nice to do something like that or when it's their birthday. You'd think that as many free rides as Lyft gives out for people complaining they could at least send a free trip to someone on their birthday.
> 
> Or better yet, maybe do like the airlines and give us so many buddy passes we can use either for ourselves as riders or to give to whomever we want for their rides. Maybe 10 a year or something as a perk. But does perk and Lyft/Uber belong in the same sentence?


If they're regular customers, they're already getting deals on a regular basis.
I'm constantly getting from both Uber and Lyft.

Currently have 50% off rides from Lyft


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Not that many I'm sure. Uber isn't in the business of free rides, you're supposed to be out there making money for them. Not riding people for free.


I don't know about that. Uber likes to use free rides all the time when a customer complains. But then again, that is Uber's decision and not ours.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Who are these potential recipients of free rides? If they are of the young attractive female persuasion then I can certainly understand your quandary.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

jlong105 said:


> I don't know about that. Uber likes to use free rides all the time when a customer complains. But then again, that is Uber's decision and not ours.


So we are Uber "partners"...

Shouldn't we be able...

To dispense a free ride or two...

The question is...

Just how many do you think...

That Uber would allow you...

To give out before they deactivate you...?

Rakos








PS. I really like this pic...a ballerina...8>)


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

jlong105 said:


> I don't know about that. Uber likes to use free rides all the time when a customer complains. But then again, that is Uber's decision and not ours.


Another factor is that Uber doesn't necessarily believe that the "free rides" are actually being done for free.

The partner could be making a deal with the passenger for a cash trip, and leaving Uber out of the loop, for all that Uber knows.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rakos said:


> So we are Uber "partners"...
> 
> Shouldn't we be able...
> 
> ...


I dont know how many before we get in trouble.
But I know they'll do it if we ask.

I once tried to get them to adjust a fare because pax was over charged. I had no signal was drove another 5 miles or so before i was able to end trip.

I explained it very clearly. Adjust fare based on pickup and drop off location.

They responded something like " Thanks for reaching out. It is my understanding that you want to refund your rider for the entire trip.
I'll be more than happy to help you with that.'

Me: Wait,what? NO!



I_Like_Spam said:


> Another factor is that Uber doesn't necessarily believe that the "free rides" are actually being done for free.
> 
> The partner could be making a deal with the passenger for a cash trip, and leaving Uber out of the loop, for all that Uber knows.


True. Obviously doing it a lot will raise red flags.
A few here and there, just like anything else if not abused, will most likely be fine.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Say it's Christmas time...
> 
> And an Uber partner...
> 
> ...


UBER may send out a warning if you are reported for giving free rides. There are some specific circumstances that may warrant the zero charge. However, if such behaviors becomes regular practice, you are doing harm to yourself as well as other drivers. This sets the expectation for pax and that can be a dangerous thing. If you are in a giving mood and want to give out free rides....simply accept Pool.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> If you are in a giving mood and want to give out free rides....simply accept Pool.


mic drop


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

I have given free rides to military persons...and it is a total of 3. One was after a military wedding, one was a fella on his way back from the wonderful country of Trashcanistan and one was a lady who was going to the local VA... said she lost her leg when the humvee she was in ran over an IED.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Saltyoldman said:


> I had Lyft refund a ride to a homeless vet with three kids last week. Wish I could of done more.


Because he had 3 kids or because he was an animal doctor?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Because he had 3 kids or because he was an animal doctor?


You're a little slow aren't you?


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> If they're regular customers, they're already getting deals on a regular basis.
> I'm constantly getting from both Uber and Lyft.
> 
> Currently have 50% off rides from Lyft
> ...


how many rides do you have to take to get those incentives?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

rickasmith98 said:


> how many rides do you have to take to get those incentives?


really don't know. We usually go out at least once a month and take a few rides that night.
So not too many and I feel I get pretty good rider promos on a regular basis.

And I'm pretty sure not everyone gets them because my wife doesnt get them on her phone. So I have to keep my phone alive or I pay full price.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Because he had 3 kids or because he was an animal doctor?


Both


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

It would depend how much room I have for cancellations. I generally run under 5% so I could comp two or three rides with nobody noticing.

Maybe one of the regulars riding to work a crappy job at a group home in -10 windchill at 6am on New Year's morning. Those people are keeping us busy with extra rides (because buses don't run here on holidays) while the students are out of town. It's an idea.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Say it's Christmas time...
> 
> And an Uber partner...
> 
> ...


Only if i screw up badly do i request this.

If i screw up this badly and it is MY FAULT not Uber Navigation or unforseen spontanious parade or movie filming on street . . . then i hand them cash value of trip and let uber keep their cut.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

rickasmith98 said:


> Have often thought for your regular customers that you see frequently, it would be nice to do something like that or when it's their birthday. You'd think that as many free rides as Lyft gives out for people complaining they could at least send a free trip to someone on their birthday.
> 
> Or better yet, maybe do like the airlines and give us so many buddy passes we can use either for ourselves as riders or to give to whomever we want for their rides. Maybe 10 a year or something as a perk. But does perk and Lyft/Uber belong in the same sentence?


Every time someone new takes their first Uber ride, I give them a promo code for my separate rider account. That gives it $15 in ride credits. There's my perk


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> You're a little slow aren't you?


Yes as I am taking a knee while reading your comment


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Any ideas out there...?
> Rakos
> View attachment 189240


Hey Rakos....

There are some crazy drivers on the road...

don't forget to carry some green shells for protection...

like this dude:


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Giving a free ride costs Uber. Why? Because they are still liable (insurance-wise) but collect nothing for the trip.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Yes as I am taking a knee while reading your comment


While you're down there......


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> I had Lyft refund a ride to a homeless vet with three kids last week. Wish I could of done more.


*would HAVE


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

The last time I hauled this no tipper he collapsed drunk at his wife's works Christmas party. Since he banged his head in my car every turn I made perhaps he got lifetime free rides.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

With all this talk about being charitable this holiday season in regards to free rides, does it then make me a bad person if I have never considered, NOT ONCE, to give anyone a free ride? 

I can only think of the implications with giving a free ride:

homeless guy = "I don't need your F'ing charity! I can pay my own way!"
attractive girl = "Hello, Uber? My driver is trying to creep on me...he gave me a free ride, can you like, um, kick him out?"


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

sidemouse said:


> *would HAVE


Well... I would have if I could, but I couldn't so I did not.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> While you're down there......


I was expecting better from a juggalo


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I was expecting better from a juggalo


A disabled veteran of foreign affairs (juggalo)


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Expiditer77 said:


> The last time I hauled this no tipper he collapsed drunk at his wife's works Christmas party. Since he banged his head in my car every turn I made perhaps he got lifetime free rides.


Wait you got charged for this crap?



backcountryrez said:


> With all this talk about being charitable this holiday season in regards to free rides, does it then make me a bad person if I have never considered, NOT ONCE, to give anyone a free ride?
> 
> I can only think of the implications with giving a free ride:
> 
> ...


You do it without them knowing.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I've given one free ride, ever, and that was because I botched the navigation so badly I felt bad for wasting this poor person's time. I wouldn't even consider it otherwise.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Now it makes sense why they always "forget" at the end until I reminded them.
> I've gotten mats before.
> 
> Last time I went with my nephew who was buying a brand new accord.
> ...


In the biz.....you're a MOOCH


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Poopy54 said:


> In the biz.....you're a MOOCH


I'm ok with that. They gonna follow me around like puppy dogs even after I tell them I just want to look around, I'm gonna make you pay.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> A disabled veteran of foreign affairs (juggalo)


Lol my bad then, I assumed you painted your face and go to insane clown posse concerts, I know why you don't have a sense of humor now


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Lol my bad then, I assumed you painted your face and go to insane clown posse concerts, I know why you don't have a sense of humor now


I mean when I was 16


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ah...the clown posse...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Well I'll be a monkeys uncle...8>)

Thinking this is my first...

featured thread...8>)

Thanks to all...!

Rakos


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

sidemouse said:


> *would HAVE


He didn't pass his High School Certificate in English.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Coca-Cola said:


> He didn't pass his High School Certificate in English.


Yes...Butt...he did...

graphically convey his...

Important message...

In a language indisputable...8>)

I bow....

Rakos


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

sidemouse said:


> *would HAVE


*could have


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

Giving out free rides is working for free so the answer is no.The only time I would CONSIDER doing it is if I'm getting p*ssy in return.


----------



## ganerbangla (Mar 4, 2017)

If they puke in my car I gave them free ride. 
Just charge for cleaning fee. Free ride


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ganerbangla said:


> If they puke in my car I gave them free ride.
> Just charge for cleaning fee. Free ride


Unless it's a surge ride


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Unless it's a surge ride


So if the surge on a surge happens....

This is a good thing...no...???

Rakos


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You have to be some kind of monkey to even consider giving out free rides


But it's for Science!*

*Cue GirlGenius music


----------



## dallascisco (May 25, 2017)

Never because Uber will refund


----------



## Bphelps (Aug 31, 2017)

I picked up the same group of college kids for the third time in the same night. Gave their 3rd ride free.


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Say it's Christmas time...
> 
> And an Uber partner...
> 
> ...


Oook. And why would you want to give free rides? No you Uber to make your money. If you give free rides you may as well just turn off you app and have at it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

sbstar07 said:


> Oook. And why would you want to give free rides? No you Uber to make your money. If you give free rides you may as well just turn off you app and have at it.


hi.


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> hi.


Hello...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

sbstar07 said:


> Hello...


Ahoy...


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Everytime I get a minimum fare trip I feel like I might as well be giving it away for free, I'm certainly not making any money.


Don't think that way it all adds up.



Kodyhead said:


> Because he had 3 kids or because he was an animal doctor?


Lol


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Ask a Democrat bc no free rides from me


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

See my signature below. An Aku Bird is a freeloader - someone who wants something for nothing.

Homey don't play that game. And by Homey, I mean Surgeio.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Surgeio said:


> See my signature below. An Aku Bird is a freeloader - someone who wants something for nothing.
> 
> Homey don't play that game. And by Homey, I mean Surgeio.


Did you accept your avatar Lyft ride?


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

When Uber was brand new in Los Angeles I'd do the right thing because there was meat on the bone.

Now with rider fees, service fees and a 20% commission Uber manages to take 40% from short rides. Passengers get my sympathy but not my paper.

I downrank people for short rides just so other drivers get a heads up. Destination Filters to the airport all day long.

Notice short ride passengers are always super nice? That's not their normal disposition...theyre hoping you don't screw their rating if they kiss your ass.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Did you accept your avatar Lyft ride?


Yes.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Surgeio said:


> Yes.


43 minutes to pick up? What was the fare?


----------

